# Aramark Foodservcies How deep are their background checks?



## justalinecook (Jul 31, 2012)

I maybe working at a Dining Hall at a university in Ohio. I mentioned that I had several misdemeanors prior to 2001. The hiring guy seemed to act as if that would not be an issue. Mentioned all I had was a minor payout ticket in 2005. And that I had no felonies. I hope this goes well.Any Feedback?


----------



## chefdave11 (Oct 27, 2011)

11 years.  Bygones.  You should be fine.  Good luck getting the hell out of that bookstore bistro.


----------



## chefpertise (Aug 5, 2012)

It may be a problem. Remember that the dining hall at a university is the students home away from home. Parents are trusting the college and Aramark that their children will be safe.

The backround check helps keep certain individuals off a campus that really should not be there.

Hopefully this will work out for you.


----------

